

Let us help ubuntu Edge, its only 12 days left   - rohu1990

Hi,I think most of us would like to see Ubuntu Edge campaign to get funded successfully. You might have already backed the project, referred friends and promoted the campaign, which is great and got superb initial response.<p>As of now campaign grabbed $9,320,098 out of 32 million. At this point I think only major industry backing can only make this campaign success within next 12 days.<p>Device specs and softwares are just awesome for the tech community and probably we know this is the future, but <i>PROBLEM</i> is there not much of use case suggested for Ubuntu Edge in a enterprise environment.What we can do is imagine the possibilities of Ubuntu Edge in any enterprise solutions and come up with creative and innovative ideas,share them with others through social media, if possible try to convince any Enterprise customer to back ubuntu campaign. I am sure there should be lot of ideas in your mind, Please share them and let us make this phone a reality.
======
tagabek
They still need to sell about 32,000 more smartphones.

The problem is that they are selling a PROMISE to eventually send you a
smartphone, and not enough people either know about the offer or are willing
to pay $700 up front.

That said, this phone looks fantastic, so I hope that they are able to pull it
off.

------
digipaper
Link?

I'd love this phone and would buy it but not before it is actually made.

~~~
rohu1990
[http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-
edge](http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge) .. but this phone wont be
available for purchase if you don't fund the campaign even if its
success/failure . Canonical wont continue manufacturing phone and its
exclusive to peoples who have funded, if its successful you will have to pay
at least 30% extra to get it online from some one who brought from campaign
(In case he want to sell it). So its wise to support the campaign so that you
will be able to grab the phone if it is manufactured.

~~~
digipaper
But I won't know if the execution is what I expect so I'm not going to part
with my money before it is made.

Plus I expect this to be the future of mobile devices/computers so I can
patiently wait.

------
zergling
Just curious rohu1990, did you pledge for a phone?

~~~
rohu1990
zergling, I am trying to get amount for the phone, if I am not successful to
get complete amount by the end of the campaign I will go for the tshirt :)

